#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-18
<kwadroke> Ubuntu 11.04 seems to have busted on my machine after Friday/Today's update
<kwadroke> just an FYI for anyone running the Beta version
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-20
<r2d2rogers> Chat night tonight?
<kwadroke> supposed to be
<r2d2rogers> Cool
<az7> wooo
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<az7> what is up
<r2d2rogers> not too much
<r2d2rogers> trying to decide how to backup a vista box before I wipe it
<r2d2rogers> How hard is it to find a place with a big yard in conway?
<r2d2rogers> looks like I might get to start looking up there soon
<az7> dunno, never moved down there?
<kwadroke> depends on what part of conway
<kwadroke> anyone else find 11.04 buggy?
<DoubleB> When is conway going to have its own SXSW?
<kwadroke> we are having a tech conference
<kwadroke> http://www.centralinteractive.com/
<DoubleB> is cottonr trying to get that started?
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> "Central Interactive is a 2 day conference featuring tracks for Business Management, Information Technology, Design & Development, and Marketing. If you're looking for inspiration, this conference is for you."
<kwadroke> quote from facebook
<DoubleB> is their a site?
<kwadroke> underconstruction apparently
<kwadroke> the url I posted above
<Ahmuck> evening
<Ahmuck> just got in from our monthly LUG meeting
<kwadroke> just a landing page right now
<kwadroke> cool
<DoubleB> ah
<kwadroke> who's all upgraded to 11.04?
<r2d2rogers> o/
<r2d2rogers> not without some bumps
<kwadroke> yeah
<r2d2rogers> I had issues with wireless on my netbook
<kwadroke> monday I was having all kind of trouble
<kwadroke> still can't get it to play video properly on my Intel video card & multiple monitors
<r2d2rogers> oh boy
<r2d2rogers> I'll have to watch when I plug in to my external monitor again
<kwadroke> audio plays,just shows a black box where the video should be
<kwadroke> tried mplayer, vlc and movie player
<r2d2rogers> flash video the same?
<kwadroke> flash has been crashing
<kwadroke> but I think I have got flash to play properly
<kwadroke> can't remember for sure
<DoubleB> so is wayland the culprit to the video problems?
<kwadroke> no, I don't think they've switched to wayland yet
<DoubleB> I meant unity
<kwadroke> I use lxde
<DoubleB> oh
<DoubleB> I am drying my Roku remote my son thought it needed a bath. >:O
<az7> anybody give gnome3 a try yet?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-22
<Admin__> hola
<Admin__> a todos
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-04-17
<az7> chat night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-04-19
<Riot_> Looking for Linux users in Central Arkasnas
<Riot_> Place is dead guess I'll try to visit back on Tuesday.
